# KY-LR-Chocolate Stud



## cottonking (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a chocolate male, 17 months old. He has had 7 months of formal, professional training. He has his started title. He should have his seasoned title, but I pulled him out of training for dove and duck season. He takes hand signals, and handles very well. I have even had a 5 year old girl work my dog, and he did very well for her. This is a highly driven dog. When you call his name, he is 90 miles per hour to the retrieve. He is out of a hunting, titled bloodline. He has been easy to train, and an absolute pleasure to work with. He has a ton of drive, but yet has an off switch around the kids. I will be more than happy to send his pedigree and pictures. He will have his seasoned and finished titles in the near future. You may reach me at 270-617-0748. I live in Hardinsburg, KY but travel frequently to Tennessee, Arkansas, and Missouri.


----------

